# New protection on DS carts



## Costello (Feb 10, 2007)

*New protection on DS carts*

Can't dump them anymore








Our friends over at GBArl.it report that a new type of protection was found in the commercial DS game cart _Jet Impulse/DS Air_. We don't know exactly the differences with previous hardware yet, but this game cannot be dumped with the usual methods.



Is Nintendo attempting to put an end to piracy on the DS? Or is it just an isolated case? Future will tell... Kudos again to our friends:





News source (in italian), by Nemo_DS (original source of the news: yyjoy.com)






*Update:* in their latest dump, WRG included a bunch of pictures of the cart and screenshots of their dumping tool. You can download the pictures here, thanks to _DS-Man_.


----------



## MaHe (Feb 10, 2007)

Interesting. But it won't last long till it's dumped I say. If they managed to dump R4, M3 Simply and PassCard, this won't take much longer.


----------



## Spikey (Feb 10, 2007)

Does this mean new methods must be used now, or will it be impossible completely?


----------



## Pikachu025 (Feb 10, 2007)

Huh, interesting.

Maybe this will finally lead to the developement of dumping software that can be used on more cards than just the GBA Movie Player CF and M3 CF.


----------



## MarcoZ (Feb 10, 2007)

GBArl rules.
BTW i think that that cart needs only a new dumper, and maybe a patch, but anything can happen...


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 10, 2007)

dam maybe new games wont be playable on flash cards:o


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 10, 2007)

This makes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## MarcoZ (Feb 10, 2007)

well, assuming they really wont, we need new slot-1 devices (DSLinker/DS Fire link/DS-X) compatibles with new protections


----------



## arctic_flame (Feb 10, 2007)

What is the technical reason for this?


----------



## MarcoZ (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> What is the technical reason for this?


I guess they were sick of seeing their games dumped all over the web so they put protections in it.


----------



## Nuudoru (Feb 10, 2007)

I really don't like the sound of this. D:


----------



## modshroom128 (Feb 10, 2007)

dont worry... a new dumping method will be released in no time


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 10, 2007)

Can GBAtemp take another Digging?
http://digg.com/gaming_news/New_protection_on_DS_carts

- Sam


----------



## H8TR (Feb 10, 2007)

I was ready to place an  another R4 order very soon, possibly today but after hearing this, I am going to wait and see what going on.
Edit, I don't know what a real DS cart looks like inside. From the pic, I'm guessing the chip is the protection. Is it the small chip or the big one?


----------



## Mewgia (Feb 10, 2007)

Eh, I have a feeling that a new dumping method quickly. It shouldn't be too much of a problem...hopefully.


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 10, 2007)

Jet Impulse is a 1st party game...

- Sam


----------



## Jax (Feb 10, 2007)

Everything can be hacked, so don't worry...


----------



## Calogero91 (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh God no! please put the protectors after Pokemon is released in english.


----------



## H8TR (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicstorm @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> Oh God no! please put the protectors after Pokemon is released in english.


The same exact thing I'm worried about. I don't really care about any other DS game right now except that. FFXII: Revanant Wings comes out 4 days after D/P.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 10, 2007)

meh i doubt this will stop people dumping their games completely they will find another way and H8TR that's a pretty silly reason not to buy a R4, out of all the current DS games that's out there right now (over 800) you stop buying a R4 because of one game that cannot be dumped? lol


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 10, 2007)

You buy something like flashcarts, because you expect them to last until the consoles end. I would expect protection like this would throw people off from buying a flashcard until they know that the protection can be thwarted.


----------



## simpson17 (Feb 10, 2007)

According to a digg user, this is a first party game.
Here's the official website -
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ds/awgj/index.html

Unfortunately this game looks pretty damn cool too -
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ksIolu65CbI


----------



## OSW (Feb 10, 2007)

Interesting news. i'm keen on an update where furthur info is discovered.


----------



## Nemo_DS (Feb 10, 2007)

As told, here's a better explanation in last NFO wrg release, Wi-Fi_Taiou_Morita_Shogi_DS_READ_NFO_JPN_NDS-WRG:



```
Â Â Â| Âhttp://www.hudson.co.jp/moritashogi/ Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â Â Â| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â Â Â| ÂA possibly new protection method was implied to the latest NDS Â|
Â Â Â| ÂGame Jet Impulse/DS Air (NTR-AWGJ-JPN). Two of our suppliers Â Â|
Â Â Â| Âhave tried WRG DUMP 1.4/M3 and got the same dumping problems. Â |
Â Â Â| ÂSee Jet_Impulse05.jpg ~ Jet_Impulse10.jpg. Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â Â Â| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â Â Â| ÂThis game is 1Gbit in size and uses the Macronix chip. A Â Â Â Â|
Â Â Â| Ânoticeable fact is that this is the first 1Gbit chip from Â Â Â |
Â Â Â| ÂMacronix.Check Jet_Impulse00.jpg ~ Jet_Impulse04.jpg. Â Â Â Â Â |
Â Â Â| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â Â Â| ÂAnyone who has the same interest in solving this myth, please Â |
Â Â Â| Âfeel free to contact us. Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â Â Â| Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
Â Â Â| ÂWRG 2007 - TOO SHIT THESE DAYS, I SAID 233 Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â|
```


----------



## pasc (Feb 10, 2007)

I thought everyone was allowed to backup his own game ONCE for himself, so isn´t this protection AGAINST THIS RULE ?

I think if Big N got this protection that strong that we can´t dump it then  they have discovered our last weak point...

If this shit is true then my biggest nightmare has just came true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

EDIT: Hope the problem lies in that new Chip.

BTW: Holy Crap ! 1 Gbit ? If they bring out much more games of this type then we maybe get 2 Gbit Games soon !


----------



## nloding (Feb 10, 2007)

Technically you are allowed to have backups of your movies/CDs/DVDs/etc, but technically you aren't allowed to bypass the copy protection to make them.  So having one, if you own the original, isn't illegal, but making the copy is.

And it's not enough to just say you lost the original -- you need substantial proof.

My first thought was ... so how does this affect the Wii?  What hasn't Nintendo shown us yet?


----------



## H8TR (Feb 10, 2007)

The R4 would be another flash cart for another DS. I already have an M3 DS Simply an I not going to stop using it because of this. I just want to know if this case is isolated to one game or maybe even just Japan. If it is, I will continue with my purchase. If this is the case with all DS games, until we can break through the protection, I will continue to buy my games, which like many others I still do even though I have a flash cart. I still have intention of buying PKMN D/P. (I want the pre-order stylus! LOL.)


----------



## blackjack (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> I thought everyone was allowed to backup his own game ONCE for himself, so isn´t this protection AGAINST THIS RULE ?
> 
> I think if Big N got this protection that strong that we can´t dump it thenÂ they have discovered our last weak point...
> 
> ...



?


----------



## openchip (Feb 10, 2007)

humm.. an LPT port slot-1 reader reports 
non-standard port init values for nintendo browser
00416017 001808F8
^ this is not usual value, 00586000 is standard.
havent had time to figure out what it does cause.
the usual KEY1 stuff doesnt at least work on that card.

but the 1G card seems to be even worse, 
has new chip coding also 23J not 23L
n browser has 23L 8mbyte chip in it chip ID C2 07 00 00

hm.. that new game seems only be available in JPN or?


----------



## ChowMein (Feb 10, 2007)

I hope that it's just an isolated case and that Macronix doesn't play smart and sell their chip to other DS developers as "copy protection".


----------



## Flash (Feb 10, 2007)

I think it's only a dumping problem. If they found a solution to make a backup it should be no problem to load the rom on a current flash card.


----------



## Killermech (Feb 10, 2007)

Everytime a new protection is presented. A person(s) is motivated to take upon the challenge of bypassing it. I wouldn't worry too much, but likely we might have to wait a while till it's fixed.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 10, 2007)

I just ordered a R4 DS, is this great game gonna be playable on it when its dumped?


----------



## MrHellFire (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh dear God, no...please please don't have Bleach 2nd use the same carts...Only 5 days away, we can't have something like this happen...


----------



## Flash (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Satangel @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> I just ordered a R4 DS, is this great game gonna be playable on it when its dumped?



Seems to be a dumping problem. After firmeware update there should be no problem to use the roms with current geeneration of cards.


----------



## openchip (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(openchip @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> humm.. an LPT port slot-1 reader reports
> non-standard port init values for nintendo browser
> 00416017 001808F8
> ^ this is not usual value, 00586000 is standard.
> ...



uups, I take it back, the non-standard portinit values for
nds browser do have no effect on standard card reading.
it can be read with lpt port reader ok. 
Was my bad, had some strange testing results initially.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Flash @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Satangel @ Feb 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered a R4 DS, is this great game gonna be playable on it when its dumped?
> ...



Oh tnx alot!!!!

And they willl dump it, anything made by a man, can be cracked by a man


----------



## bobrules (Feb 10, 2007)

Is there a possibility of new firmware on the DS? Does that mean people should get their ds lite as soon as possible?


----------



## science (Feb 10, 2007)

LOL why is everyone in such a panic? STOP PANICKING!!!


----------



## Flash (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> Is there a possibility of new firmware on the DS? Does that mean people should get their ds lite as soon as possible?



LOL, no new ds firmeware, i said flash card (M3 simply, R4 etc.)  firmeware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## corbs132 (Feb 10, 2007)

bob is talking about a new firmware preloaded on new dses.
will this turn into the cat and mouse game of sony v. hackers?


----------



## zatelli (Feb 10, 2007)

Great news ! Am I the only one to think the weakest link's the dumping process? Being able to dump roms only if certain conditions are met (GBAmp, M3) is an aberration.

This move coming from  a 1st party such as Nintendo is no surprise to me, it was due to happen sooner or later due to the increase in piracy levels aswell as a noticeable drop in software sales: Ninty had to make a move about it sooner or later, same goes for the Wii's DB2 chipsets: too much piracy hurts business.

I'm not that worried about the outcome because I've got faith in the talented guys the scene's crawling with, this additional protection preventing dumping should go down sooner or later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





if you want a game that bad & you're sure you'll be enjoying it for countless hours, go purchase the real thing. Good games deserve to be supported!


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Feb 10, 2007)

I hardly think its software sales, the game is just most likely big, therefore they have to make a new chip for it. I mean JPN gets sometimes all top 10 games DS, its NOT software sales.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 10, 2007)

I wondered why we haven't seen that game, was looking out for it since it was released.


----------



## kirra (Feb 10, 2007)

Like all things before this, it can be undone.


----------



## Filb (Feb 10, 2007)

...The same thing happens to me when I try to backup my own copies of Pocket Monsters Diamond and Pocket Monsters Pearl (also 1 GBit)...
I doubt it's any "new protection".


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Filb @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> ...The same thing happens to me when I try to backup my own copies of Pocket Monsters Diamond and Pocket Monsters Pearl (also 1 GBit)...
> I doubt it's any "new protection".


But those games did got dumped right?
Are we right now scared of a problem that was solved a long time age?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

only one thing left to do 

panic and scream like little girls !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lookout (Feb 10, 2007)

A new DS chip borad... ummm

Flash Carts are easy be dumped ~ just need time..


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

WRG also dumped pokemon pearl and diamond


----------



## pasc (Feb 10, 2007)

The only Question is: How does that Chip prevent reading the cardridge other than with the DS ? He can't think, so the DS must have some special reading method....


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 10, 2007)

NO!!!!!!!!

Tacos = good
This gay chip or wutever is causing the problem = HORRIBLE!!!!




QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> only one thing left to do
> 
> panic and scream like little girls !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




got it covered!!


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(juggernaut911 @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> NO!!!!!!!!
> 
> Tacos = good
> This gay chip or wutever is causing the problem = HORRIBLE!!!!


Lasanga > Taco's


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(GexX2 @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> You buy something like flashcarts, because you expect them to last until the consoles end. I would expect protection like this would throw people off from buying a flashcard until they know that the protection can be thwarted.



This happened during the days of the SNES.  You couldn't play the carts that used the SuperFX and the encryption/expansion chips that Capcom used.  It's definitely not a reason for not getting a flash cart!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> Everything can be hacked, so don't worry...



What if it's some kind of dedicated processor like the SuperFX/DSP/Capcom chip of the old SNES games? Or it could be a different boot-loader like they started using in N64 chips after the CD64/V64 was released. If it's the case of the first then there's no chance of a working dump, but then if it's only a few carts then just go out and buy them! If there's no sales there's no future development! If it's a case of the second then a firmware upgrade could probably solve it if a working dump can be made.


----------



## Relys (Feb 10, 2007)

Guys stop panicing! If it can be read by the ds. It can be dumped by the ds! It just sounds like some simple code is changed! Their should be an firmware/dumper update soon.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> only one thing left to do
> 
> panic and scream like little girls !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And when its right...wet our knickers like erm yeah.

*moves away*


----------



## 111111111 (Feb 10, 2007)

cool.  took nintendo long enough.

All first party games will start using different bootcode/cic's now I hope.

There is barely any ds scene, it's nothing more than one or two groups dumping games.  anything that motivates people is good imo - cracks will lead to intro's and trainers and a proper scene will grow out of it..  >


----------



## 111111111 (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> It's definitely not a reason for not getting a flash cart!



It's a reason to wait a few weeks to see if any current cards have problems when it's dumped (and cracked if nessecary).  especially if you aren't in a rush for a flashcard.


----------



## mikeosoft (Feb 10, 2007)

no worries, if it can be played by a ds, then it can be dumped....


----------



## Pikachu025 (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> anything that motivates people is good imo - cracks will lead to intro's and trainers and a proper scene will grow out of it..Â >


Since when are intros a good thing?


----------



## rest0re (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> cool.Â took nintendo long enough.
> 
> All first party games will start using different bootcode/cic's now I hope.
> 
> There is barely any ds scene, it's nothing more than one or two groups dumping games.Â anything that motivates people is good imo - cracks will lead to intro's and trainers and a proper scene will grow out of it..Â >



YES! I HOPE SO .. AND KIDS WILL CRY OUT LOUD FOR INTROS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hehehe.. or then they just keep all internal and send fuckings to rom-monkeys like usual


----------



## 111111111 (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(mikeosoft @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> no worries, if it can be played by a ds, then it can be dumped....



just because it can be dumped doesn't mean it can be run (as trolleydave said, there were a few snes games that were dumped but couldn't be run with most copiers).


----------



## jelbo (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TrolleyDave @ Feb 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It's definitely not a reason for not getting a flash cart!
> ...


I've always enjoyed intro's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss the GBA days of intro's and trainers T_T


----------



## rest0re (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mikeosoft @ Feb 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > no worries, if it can be played by a ds, then it can be dumped....
> ...


yes you are right... mayby i need to buy this game


----------



## Romnerd (Feb 10, 2007)

Give it time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we???? it will be solved.


----------



## 111111111 (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> Since when are intros a good thing?



Since c64 days.

The fact that lame webwarez rom-monkeys hate them just makes them even better.


----------



## rest0re (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Feb 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Since when are intros a good thing?
> ...


i think i like you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good that iam not scener, but i do like intros. heh
i remember when i was kid loading some c-64 games and intros were often better than games...


----------



## Romnerd (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(111111111 @ Feb 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Feb 10 2007 said:
> ...



Just wastes spaces and time !


----------



## rest0re (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Romnerd @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rest0re @ Feb 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(111111111 @ Feb 10 2007 said:
> ...


wastes some space lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  intros are smaller than games!


----------



## modshroom128 (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> LOL why is everyone in such a panic? STOP PANICKING!!!


hese right.

this is just a pebble of a problem.
not a large stone.


soon (very very soon) a new dumping method will be released... and all of the flashkart creaters will have updated their firmware in order to play the new dumps...

dont worry...

you will get to have your pokemon. and train them too.


----------



## modshroom128 (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(111111111 @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> cool.Â took nintendo long enough.
> 
> All first party games will start using different bootcode/cic's now I hope.
> 
> There is barely any ds scene, it's nothing more than one or two groups dumping games.Â anything that motivates people is good imo - cracks will lead to intro's and trainers and a proper scene will grow out of it..Â >



barely a ds scene?
parden my french my good sir, but are u stoned?

of coarse there is a ds scene... and its quite the hefty size.

if there wasint a ds scene... nintendo's whole "new protection chip" would not be happening right now.


----------



## Romnerd (Feb 10, 2007)

DS Scene ................ its HUGE !
look at the number of homebrew apps out there, roms dumped and development that goes into these sites.......
By the way top marks to those that keep the scene (and this site) going !!!!
11 out of 10 !
Back to the topic....... GIVE IT TIME .....dont panic !


----------



## rest0re (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(111111111 @ Feb 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > cool.Â took nintendo long enough.
> ...


is this troll? scene is not like two groups with public dumping tools  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and plus fake groups... only real groups with nds are legacy and supremacy.. sorry


----------



## MrHellFire (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> I hardly think its software sales, the game is just most likely big, therefore they have to make a new chip for it. I mean JPN gets sometimes all top 10 games DS, its NOT software sales.



Why would they need a new chip just because it's a big game? It's 1 Gigabit. There are dozens of 1 Gigabit games that were released prior to this game.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(111111111 @ Feb 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Pikachu025 @ Feb 10 2007 said:
> ...


That's true, the music was great too!


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Feb 10, 2007)

How many were 1st Party, MrHellFire


----------



## MrHellFire (Feb 10, 2007)

Good point.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 10, 2007)

So let's assume that someone _does_ find a way to bypasses Macronix's protection. Would this mean that our flashcarts are still obsolete and wouldn't be compatible or would we still be able to use them with new bypassed dumps?


----------



## Verocity (Feb 10, 2007)

wow, I hope someone can somewhat figure out how to crack it. Maybe its just a bad DS cart. Hopefully this wont hurt us in the future.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Feb 10, 2007)

I would assume this is just a new chip, I don't think it would change the files. Even if it did, there is no reason to believe it wouldn't work on our flashcarts. If it works on a normal DS with this new chip, it has to work on ours as well. Well thats what I want to believe anyway.


----------



## Neko (Feb 10, 2007)

Send an email to the WRG team with my Ideas , i hope they are worth something ._.

I think it's not an Protection but some kind of compressing , maybe some pieces of the header are compressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Or it's just the Game is now RSA secured (like demo streaming)


----------



## pasc (Feb 10, 2007)

@Dominik93:

Sounds logic.

May it be that they build in a new chip so the Graphics of the DS get better (like in the SNES )  and we can't dump it cause of this ?


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 10, 2007)

With the rate that DS piracy's expanding at I'm surprised they didn't do it sooner.

And to all you people panicing that your flashcarts will become "useless" if they can't crack the new games, for gods sake look at the amount of stuff they can do already! There's plenty of games and apps out already that run on the carts, you've probably saved your money's worth off them already. When you're getting something for nothing you can't complain when the well dries up.


----------



## sixb0nes (Feb 10, 2007)

This is fantastic news. I personally hope future games will become undumpable for good, so you're all unable to play your pokemon or ff12. Hahaha.


----------



## Shinji (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(sixb0nes @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> This is fantastic news. I personally hope future games will become undumpable for good, so you're all unable to play your pokemon or ff12. Hahaha.


Then places like this wouldnt exist and there would be no place for you to heckle us  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You knew this news would break sooner or later...


----------



## rice151 (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(MrHellFire @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> Oh dear God, no...please please don't have Bleach 2nd use the same carts...Only 5 days away, we can't have something like this happen...



Oh my god... I totally agree!


----------



## pasc (Feb 10, 2007)

And whats about Dragonquest IX ????????


----------



## ron555 (Feb 10, 2007)

*WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*

BLEACH 2 IS A FEW DAYS AWAY!!!? OH. FUCK.

EDIT: Confirmed! 

Feb 15. FUCK!

http://www.gamespot.com/ds/action/bleachds2nd/index.html


----------



## adgloride (Feb 10, 2007)

With it being made easier to pirate the games with the slot 1s being introducted this was bound to happen.  Having to patch games so they'll work on the supercard or M3 was a little complicated.  Now with the R4 its just drag and drop.  No need to worry about flashme, passme, wiifi me etc....

I've never known a cartridge that couldn't be dumped.  They'll probably solve the problem and have it dumped in no time.


----------



## pasc (Feb 10, 2007)

I think that if we fix that thing they'll bring out a new protection, until we surrender.... (hope this is not true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nloding (Feb 10, 2007)

Heh, hackers will never surrender.  That's the fun part of it!

There's always new protection, a new hurdle to get over, but we always get over it.  Then a new one comes out and we defeat that too.  Nothing can be created that can't be undone.


----------



## Da Foxx (Feb 10, 2007)

The only thing that Nintendo did here was buy them some time before we break this new protection... Nothing to worry about.. yet.


----------



## pasc (Feb 10, 2007)

Sure, but if we would come to an point when the hacking of ONE game would cost one year then surrender would probably the best thing to do...

And I did get my M3 Simply 1 Week ago... may it be useless now ?


----------



## gwaius (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> And I did get my M3 Simply 1 Week ago... may it be useless now ?


Yes! Completely useless! Might as well throw it out!

If only there were 800+ roms that did already work on it, along with an extensive amount of homebrew applications.


----------



## ron555 (Feb 10, 2007)

Don't get me wrong... I would buy Bleach 2 like I did with Kirby US in a second, but I refuse to pay $65+ for a single game.


----------



## rice151 (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ron555 @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> *WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!*
> 
> BLEACH 2 IS A FEW DAYS AWAY!!!? OH. F.
> 
> ...



There goes my  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Valentines' Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!! Looks like I'll have to do something IRL


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(sixb0nes @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> This is fantastic news. I personally hope future games will become undumpable for good, so you're all unable to play your pokemon or ff12. Hahaha.


You cruel beast!


----------



## Monkey01 (Feb 10, 2007)

QUOTE(sixb0nes @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> This is fantastic news. I personally hope future games will become undumpable for good, so you're all unable to play your pokemon or ff12. Hahaha.


Yeah man, almost just as funny as you're other post here. 
	

 ... not


----------



## Relys (Feb 10, 2007)

We MAY even have to get new flashcards (If the chip enhances the game instead of protecting it), but it surely is not undumpible.

Nintendo your just encurageing us... Give us more to hack, and more people will become intrested. Your just cutting off a arm and leave it to grow back two in it's place.

sixb0nes you bastard. How dare you wish somthing that horible!


----------



## serg0 (Feb 10, 2007)

I just hope this is fixed by when pokemon is released


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Feb 10, 2007)

I hope the patch comes soon to jump the hurdle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Great comment sixb0nes, your ways of think are really smart  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=39710&hl=





Plus your comments are 84.2% all sarcastic...


----------



## Relys (Feb 10, 2007)

He sounded just like the underpants gnomes on a south park epp.

"First we colect under pants.
....
Second ???
....
Third Profit.
.....
.....
Cartman says "What's the second step, how are you going to make a profit".
All the little gnomes next to a huge pile of underpants says "......."

Or somthing like that.

My point, is that there is no point.


----------



## cory1492 (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's not some "new fangled protection", probably just some setting that was overlooked like the latency in 1.5/earlier MX chip based games. Or they were simply taking some tips from some of the new slot 1 cards and not properly restarting the cart after a reset (leaving the header unreadable and the rest of the card in a scrambled state). fwnitro or an LPT dumper would probably have no problems with it, since neither require a reset on an active DS.

Once it's dumped (in full? wrg did dump _something_, didn't they?), I have no doubt that existing flash carts will be able to use it. Perhaps a patch or kernel update would be all that is needed.


QUOTE(MrHellFire @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> Why would they need a new chip just because it's a big game? It's 1 Gigabit. There are dozens of 1 Gigabit games that were released prior to this game.


At a guess: because the "new chip" is cheaper to produce in mass quantities. They generally use MX chips in games they expect to sell alot of, it makes them more money in the long run (it'd cost more to setup production of MX chips for limited runs than with the other brand, but in larger quantities it'd be cheaper to use MX).


----------



## leetdude_007 (Feb 11, 2007)

What are the specifications of the game cartridges? I can't find any info on it. If anybody can help, I may also be able to find out if they can expand beyond 128 MBytes (1024 MBits) when I get a lead..

IT's Macronix, they are big providers for Wii Mask ROM, what else? What exactly is the chip? What kind of solid state memory is it?


----------



## adgloride (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sixb0nes @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> This is fantastic news. I personally hope future games will become undumpable for good, so you're all unable to play your pokemon or ff12. Hahaha.



Since Nintendo is on the forums spying on us.  Whens are we going to be able to play wii games online over wifi?


----------



## Opium (Feb 11, 2007)

This might not be anything too major. For now it's still isolated to Jet Impulse. I guess we'll wait and see what happens.

Although I am a little annoyed by all the people constantly saying "oh yeah I'm sure _we_ can break the protection. It's just another hurdle I'm sure it will be done soon." If you're not going to do anything about it yourself please don't imply that everything will be done for you


----------



## Noobix (Feb 11, 2007)

It's the end of the World as we know it!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna go out playing.


----------



## phoood (Feb 11, 2007)

I've got a great idea!
Play outside!

Been looking for a nice flight simulator-ish game on the DS.  Top Gun just isn't good enough.


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 11, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about this too much. Not because people will find a way around it, but because it will hurt Nintendo worst than letting flash card users pirate their software. Really, consider how much it costs to install this little tiny chip on a game. Have you guys ever met any other flash cart users in real life? I haven't. Nope, I don't believe very many people even know what a flash cart is (or at least the people I've talked to didn't). I don't really see the point of Nintendo even attempting to put dumping protection on their games, I bought a DS. Great, that's better than not buying a DS right? Really, I don't think they will ever start using this bull.


----------



## modshroom128 (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(rest0re @ Feb 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(111111111 @ Feb 10 2007 said:
> ...


yes it was... just like the music in keygenerators...

loud repetative techno...

mmmm... i love loud repetative techno...
(infact thats the only reason why i download key generators and cracks to programs, because of the music... lol)


----------



## Verocity (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Feb 10 2007, 06:26 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yeah and Zelda too? Not that funny now huh?


----------



## Swordmyth (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh gawd say it aint so!


----------



## dice (Feb 11, 2007)

it aint so!


----------



## Verocity (Feb 11, 2007)

Hackers will never be showed up, I mean come on guys. Vistas been done CS2 has been done, I don't think anything can get in these type of peoples way. Theyll figure it out, it might have been a bad cart made at the manufacture.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 11, 2007)

Remember Final Fantasy 8?


----------



## moshii (Feb 11, 2007)

Well... I've been saying this for weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The chips in that cart are normal .. mask rom and an eeprom for data storage. Seems the WRG dumper isn't finding some reference points that it expects, maybe Nintendo have added a second encrypted section to the rom layout.

/me wonders if this thing uses a loader that checks the cart timings to detect flashcarts..


----------



## moshii (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> Really, consider how much it costs to install this little tiny chip on a game.



Like they already do? That little chip is the eeprom used for save games duh. N.B. The Nintendo SDK ships with libraries for a shit load of different save methods, which use different tiny chips, your flashcards software/firmware magically patches those libraries to save on it's media..


----------



## Zwergner (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(modshroom128 @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> (infact thats the only reason why i download key generators and cracks to programs, because of the music... lol)
> 
> Well then you'd enjoy this site: http://www.keygenmusic.net/
> 
> ...


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> This might not be anything too major. For now it's still isolated to Jet Impulse. I guess we'll wait and see what happens.
> 
> Although I am a little annoyed by all the people constantly saying "oh yeah I'm sure _we_ can break the protection. It's just another hurdle I'm sure it will be done soon." If you're not going to do anything about it yourself please don't imply that everything will be done for you


:S I know what you mean, Opium, but maybe they're we as in "we, the community" not we as in "we, where i actually do something because i just take things for granted"
But I feel and hope that  the community will overcome this, if this gets implemented in further games.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 11, 2007)

i wish i was a dev to help the community but most of us have not got a clue to do anything about it. i dont see any harm in showing faith in the devs to eventually figure it out. however i do not like when devs get rushed to do something they should be able to do it when they want. to the devs


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Feb 11, 2007)

I really don't think this has anything to do with the homebrew scene. We just need someone to make some hardware thats capable of reading/dumping/accessing the files on NDS games with this new protection.


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> I wouldn't worry about this too much. Not because people will find a way around it, but because it will hurt Nintendo worst than letting flash card users pirate their software. Really, consider how much it costs to install this little tiny chip on a game. Have you guys ever met any other flash cart users in real life? I haven't. Nope, I don't believe very many people even know what a flash cart is (or at least the people I've talked to didn't). I don't really see the point of Nintendo even attempting to put dumping protection on their games, I bought a DS. Great, that's better than not buying a DS right? Really, I don't think they will ever start using this bull.



I know 3.  And that is something, seeing as we can say, with all the new slot 1 cards, that at least 10000 DS flashcarts have been sold.  Now, only say, 3% of those actually buy ANY games after getting the cart.  This is a big deal for ninty.

That said, good luck devs!  I would try to donate money to the scene, but I don't know how. :<

And, I remember a poster saying Legacy and Supremecy are the only 2 DS groups, I have to disagree.  Don't orget that WRG made the dumper, they should be considered a "true group" too is my belief.

And sorry for teh garbled engrish, it is late and Im tired.


----------



## OSW (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> I Have you guys ever met any other flash cart users in real life? I haven't. Nope, I don't believe very many people even know what a flash cart is (or at least the people I've talked to didn't).



I actually know that a bunch of guys at my school have them, but its true, i reckon flashcart owner probably only take up a small amount of DS use. like say .01 % which is like 1 in 10000, though my estimation has no real basis.


----------



## TPi (Feb 11, 2007)

I wouldn't be too worried about it.


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(sixb0nes @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> This is fantastic news. I personally hope future games will become undumpable for good, so you're all unable to play your pokemon or ff12. Hahaha.


*smacks you with fake banhammer...* Awww.... it didn't work :\


----------



## Relys (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I know 3. And that is something, seeing as we can say, with all the new slot 1 cards, that at least 10000 DS flashcarts have been sold. Now, only say, 3% of those actually buy ANY games after getting the cart. This is a big deal for ninty.
> 
> That said, good luck devs! I would try to donate money to the scene, but I don't know how. :<
> 
> ...



You know there's other dumping tools besides the one WRG made right... RIGHT?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Their stupid dumper dosen't even work on my card (M3 Perfect Lite SD) due to lack of DLDI support.


----------



## felix123 (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(skullstatue @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> Have you guys ever met any other flash cart users in real life? I haven't. Nope, I don't believe very many people even know what a flash cart is (or at least the people I've talked to didn't).


Really? I know a dozen or so people with DS IRL and all except 2 or 3 use flash cards.


----------



## grubbymitts (Feb 11, 2007)

We're all forgetting the other major player in all of this: the flashcard makers themselves.  They, whilst not openly condoning piracy, make a nice profit on the cards or they wouldn't make them.  You're not telling me that they haven't got their own links to the piracy scene, of course they have.  So, even if WRG's dumper doesn't work how long do you think it will be before the M3 team or the Ewin team or the Supercard team get annoyed at loss of revenue (no new dumps, no new sales of flash cards) and actively work on breaking the protection and leaking the program to do it?


----------



## TheStump (Feb 11, 2007)

[rant]
Meh, so maybe we want be able to play the new games via piracy? 
Oh well it's about time most of us starting buying more games again anyways, considering we have about 800+ games working on our $70 flashcarts, plus every GBA game works too.
If Pokemon or Zelda want work in the furture on flashcarts, ill actually be happy because games like these deserve to be purchased.

though at the moment i can see one positive if piracy overcomes (which it most likely will) this hurdle. If Nintendos sales finally start hurting they will get the message and lower the $$ of their DS games and (off topic) Wii VC games.

soo for the winey bitches out there, if the games wont work on your flashcart and you NEED to play it, BUY the Game. Or wait and go play one of the other 800 you have to option to play...

or go outside.

and considering companies like M3 or EZ dont make the games we all enjoy why do they deserve our money over the actually game devs?
[/rant]


----------



## dualscreenman (Feb 11, 2007)

I fully blame WRG and their dumper for this bullshit. Don't get too excited.


----------



## nintendofreak (Feb 11, 2007)

This may be a sign... Time to go out there and buy, yes buy (you know where you hand over money at the store and get the real cartridge) the games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or rent it and if you like it, buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TPi (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Relys @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, the SMT dumper was public and did everything that the WRG one did, but did not work with a certain type of chip.  After that, M3 and G6 both made dumpers for their cards.  There were also many private dumpers.  While I consider it the most convenient dumper to use [It is my favorite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




], the only thing that the release of that tool really did for the NDS scene was to level the playing field so that anyone could be able to dump carts that had that chip (and also people with SCCF's could dump as well).

The only real groups in the scene right now are Legacy/Supremacy.  Early in the scene, there were many people considered as 'groups' that were basically Independents who contributed dumps and their work is appreciated, but they weren't real groups.  Teams such as Trashman and WRG contributed a lot for the NDS, but the only real group around at the time was LUBE, who quickly disbanded.  MODE7 was a real group, came and showed that they were still around, but clearly not as dedicated as they were to the GBA, and then left as well.  Then, Chinese board members dumped many games (SCZ) until they ran out of money and were beaten by (or joined) the WRG Japan conglomorate.  Psyfer/Xenophobia have 1 decent USA supplier, and while they are a group, they are not well-respected because of their openness that serves as a threat to more careful and private groups.  EvlChiken is one guy who reviews mainly first-party titles for some magazine/website and decided to start dumping, and while his pre-store releases are nice, it is only a matter of time before he is busted for this risky behavior.  Fire-X is basically an Independent with a fast French connection that could have been European competition for Legacy/Supremacy if they had bothered to find a decent site and be a little less public.

Think about it - Every release you see posted on these boards, who is dumping them?  Psyfer/Xenophobia are USA, WRG are Japan, but what are Legacy/Supremacy?  They have dominated Europe, USA, and get the majors from Japan that they feel are worth spending the money on.  They have coders, sites, actually pre releases, and are private.  That is what a group is.  You should not be able to contact a group unless you are already in a respectable group of your own and can be trusted, or have some amazing skill that no one else has.  Privacy, respect of others, releases that are spread properly and quickly, quality titles, and the ability to overcome challenges are what make a group.  Of course you are free to have your own 'group' that you like the best; I personally favorite Trashman even though they have chosen to remain idle for some time now, but I know that they are not going to be the ones to crack any protection as they are not a real group.  Any one person with money can dump and release a game (it's not difficult or time consuming) but that does not make a group.  One that rises to a challenge and brings consistency, quality, professionalism, and enjoys what they do - that is a group.  WRG may dominate Japan in the minds of the boards and have 200+ releases, but we'll see who gets around the protection.  I make a lot of assumptions, I've been wrong before, but I know who I'd put my money on to get this cracked (and soon, too, I'd bet).

They're called Legacy for a reason.  They were the first to dump .nds, the first to crack the JPN 1.1/Macronix chip crisis, and I'd suspect the first to handle this problem as well.  Relax and let things take their course, besides, you do have 800+ NDS and 2000+ GBA titles to spend your time on.  It'll all work out like it always does.  Here:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Take my GBA, have some fun, and enjoy the ride.


----------



## nintendofreak (Feb 11, 2007)

Very deep TPi


----------



## Relys (Feb 11, 2007)

I totaly agree with you. Darkfader also had high respect with me... Intell he released some hentia virus. lol

Wow some one was inspired partualy by my post. You just made my day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Legacy and Supremacy are the only real "groups". Trashman is a favort of mine too.. As for mode 7 they can go to hell (I don't like how they put in intro's)

For now let's just sit back and see which "team" delivers!


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Feb 11, 2007)

It's a conspiracy, man, and you're all PAWNS!  Who do you think stands to profit from this?  Think about it:  The flashcard makers.  You are all sheep, buying your little flashcards without question, but where does all that money go?  Everyone gets their cut, but this time someone new got a cut... someone we didn't expect, the game publisher.   THE game publisher, the big, evil N.  

If they change the protection, we all have to buy new flashcards.  The flashcard makers, with their G6 Lite 2's, DS-X2,  and so on, are going to make a fortune, and Nintendo is going to get a cut for helping them out with this new SO CALLED "PROTECTION" AKA "MONEY MAKER"  AND YOU ARE ALL SHEEP BUYING IT UP  GO BUY IT UP CONSUMER SHEEP


*baaaaaaaa*


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 11, 2007)

there would not be a problem with the ds-xtreme? the ds-xtreme is fully changeable. the ds-xtreme can get completly changed un like other cards. ( i cant explain it but its true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) something to do with the fpga.


----------



## dualscreenman (Feb 11, 2007)

omg!!11!!!!

This is Wooly Warm Sheep talkin' here. It must be SERIOUS!!!!11!111!ELEVELTYOEN!!!


----------



## CatScam (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> It's a conspiracy, man, and you're all PAWNS!Â Who do you think stands to profit from this?Â Think about it:Â The flashcard makers.Â You are all sheep, buying your little flashcards without question, but where does all that money go?Â Everyone gets their cut, but this time someone new got a cut... someone we didn't expect, the game publisher.Â  THE game publisher, the big, evil N.Â
> 
> If they change the protection, we all have to buy new flashcards.Â The flashcard makers, with their G6 Lite 2's, DS-X2,Â and so on, are going to make a fortune, and Nintendo is going to get a cut for helping them out with this new SO CALLED "PROTECTION" AKA "MONEY MAKER"Â AND YOU ARE ALL SHEEP BUYING IT UPÂ GO BUY IT UP CONSUMER SHEEP
> 
> ...


Let see, you can buy a R4 for about $35.00 & a 1 Gig SD card for $1.00 total $36.00, & 
play about 300 games on it. Or buy one game for about $30??? Lets see???? It’s good to 
be a sheep.


----------



## 111111111 (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> there would not be a problem with the ds-xtreme? the ds-xtreme is fully changeable. the ds-xtreme can get completly changed un like other cards. ( i cant explain it but its true
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep beleiving the marketting..


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 11, 2007)

. its a fact the ds-xtreme is more futureproof than any other card. it Can be updated.


----------



## THeLL (Feb 11, 2007)

This reminds me of the PSP hack/patch story... The hackers will always win (sooner or later)


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> . its a fact the ds-xtreme is more futureproof than any other card. it Can be updated.


Uh-huh. Thats called firmware updates.. Which every other card on the market supports. Unless you're talking about the DS-X's hidden ability to dynamically modify its own hardware using its price alone. >.>


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't understand people saying new back-up devices will be needed.  The problem's with getting the game off the cart in the first place, not actually running the ROM.

I wouldn't panic, someone will work it out - if the DS can read the game then a dumper can read the game, it's just a matter of figuring out how.  Maybe it'll add some skill to the DS scene for a while and hopefully even the return of cracktros - w00t


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 11, 2007)

you dont visit the ds-xtreme boards or talk to the ds-x team. so you dont know anything about the ds-xtreme end of discussion from your side.


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 11, 2007)

*holds up a sarcasm banner*

edit- SEE NEW IMAGE BELOW


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 11, 2007)

your very funny. yo have not explained why you dont think the ds-xtreme is upgradable. I think someone is a ds-xtreme hater. you dont visit the ds-xtreme boards or talk to the ds-x team. so you dont know anything about the ds-xtreme end of discussion from your side.


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 11, 2007)

Its absolutely impossible for the internal hardware of a cart to change without physical interaction.  Sure the DS-X can be upgraded via software, but so can pretty much every other cart in existence. Also this has nothing to do with the new protection. Once its cracked and the rom is dumped, it can be run just the same as any other previous dump. (yes, that means it will be possible to use it on any flashcart, unless of course the developer added software protection too.)


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 11, 2007)

i never said it wont be able to run on any other flash card. i was saying if people had tp buy new flash cards. ds-xtreme people would not have to because the hardware can be completly changed to adapt to the new requirments. There no need to try and take the p*ss out of anybody these forums are for discussions. people can say what they think about nds stuff. it would not have done any harm to reply with something like your previous post.


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> i never said it wont be able to run on any other flash card. i was saying if people had tp buy new flash cards. ds-xtreme people would not have to because the hardware can be completly changed to adapt to the new requirments.


However the DS-X Team would probably just make you but a new card anyway, costing $180 because of 'special hardware requirements' or something similar.

- Sam


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 11, 2007)

I give up. I obviously can't explain to you that hardware can't be changed without opening up your cart.



QUOTE(sinkhead @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(thegame07 @ Feb 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i never said it wont be able to run on any other flash card. i was saying if people had tp buy new flash cards. ds-xtreme people would not have to because the hardware can be completly changed to adapt to the new requirments.
> ...


And to that, I give an lol.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(TPi @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> Psyfer/Xenophobia have 1 decent USA supplier
> 
> 
> Haha, you know full well however they are elsewhere competing in an actual ACTIVE scene against other fast groups unlike legacy, even racing large ISOs and not just tiny nds games.
> ...



Unless you are on sites and pre you are not a group anyway, and private? hey thats why they actively attempt to recruit people from the public to dump for them since they cant compete i guess!


Ill tell you what good groups dont do. Hold back releases and be arrogant cunts. LGC is in there own little world which the rest of the actual scene doesnt care about, acting as if their supposed dominance of NDS is somehow amazing or they are actually doing anything great. Thanks for the long speech on how great they are though, im sure that will convince everyone here who is busy playing non-lgc releases of their superiority.


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 11, 2007)

fair enough  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its a discussion i believe one thing and your believe another no hard feelings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we might see my option come true in the future ( but its unlikely to happen ).


----------



## Vater Unser (Feb 11, 2007)

NOO
we've been dugg again...run for your lives!


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 11, 2007)

Here. I'll try one more time. 

Firmware - Software that lets us interact with the hardware of a cart. (A hardware interface you could say.)
Hardware - Permanent, Its the stuff like this, inside one of these.

What you were suggesting is that by just downloading an update,it would be possible to change this






into this.





(yes its an umbrella.)

Which just isn't physically possible. Maybe someday when scientists invent replicators or something, but not now.

What you are thinking about is changing the firmware. Which most carts (including DS-X) can already do.

With that, I shake your hand and hope you get what I'm trying to tell you :\


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 11, 2007)

i get what your saying.


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(GexX2 @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> (yes its an umbrella.)


ROFL   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 11, 2007)

dam i was hoping for a umbrella to be added to the ds-xtreme. look like my wish has faded away


----------



## throwingks (Feb 11, 2007)

The DS-X is only using a small portion of its hardware that is already onboard. Through firmware updates, more of the FPGA can be utilized, offering improvements and enhancements. The DS-X has as much hardware power as the DS itself. It isn't utilized... yet.


----------



## rest0re (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(skullstatue @ Feb 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't worry about this too much. Not because people will find a way around it, but because it will hurt Nintendo worst than letting flash card users pirate their software. Really, consider how much it costs to install this little tiny chip on a game. Have you guys ever met any other flash cart users in real life? I haven't. Nope, I don't believe very many people even know what a flash cart is (or at least the people I've talked to didn't). I don't really see the point of Nintendo even attempting to put dumping protection on their games, I bought a DS. Great, that's better than not buying a DS right? Really, I don't think they will ever start using this bull.
> ...



wrg is nothing but joke. WRG is a group that just like Trashman originated on the web and is not considered a real Release Group by the Scene.


----------



## tjas (Feb 11, 2007)

What most people don't know is that legacy got so big because they threaten suppliers of other groups such as Trashman. They threaten them by announcing there name publicly. That is why Lagacy has al the suppliers... and.. legacy are Germans...


----------



## BionicC (Feb 11, 2007)

Where are the original handheld scene heroes when you need them?


----------



## rest0re (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(BionicC @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> Where are the original handheld scene heroes when you need them?


lovely images.. brings back some memories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially first and second one. i remember i talked with b/dcs when he  was very drunk. such a weird guy heh. anyway. whiners and bitches and other shitheads who dont respect real sceners work and hate intros.. you can


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 11, 2007)

Id love to see some of those guys make a return to handheld scene


----------



## BuDaH (Feb 11, 2007)

That's not a good news so close to Zelda release...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If there's no workaround I'll have to buy more DS games that here in Brazil costs a LOT.


----------



## zalman (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(throwingks @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> The DS-X is only using a small portion of its hardware that is already onboard. Through firmware updates, more of the FPGA can be utilized, offering improvements and enhancements. The DS-X has as much hardware power as the DS itself. It isn't utilized... yet.


Well that explains why it costs as much as a DS


----------



## TheStump (Feb 11, 2007)

the moment we lost intro's was the moment the sceners lost recognition. BRING BACK the INTROs.


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> the moment we lost intro's was the moment the sceners lost recognition. BRING BACK the INTROs.


Yeah!

- Sam


----------



## -=SkReeK=- (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> the moment we lost intro's was the moment the sceners lost recognition. BRING BACK the INTROs.



i'm totally with you guys!

HOORAY FOR iNTROS!


----------



## Costello (Feb 11, 2007)

sinkhead: your digg story is on the front page on http://www.digg.com !


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow, I hope the GBAtemp servers can take it again...

- Sam


----------



## H8TR (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> sinkhead: your digg story is on the front page on http://www.digg.com !


That's why the site is so slow.


----------



## bobrules (Feb 11, 2007)

Wait till the next game comes out I guess.


----------



## Modrak (Feb 11, 2007)

anyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? Kinda reminds me of their scene, protection cracked, patched by Sony week later and it's like those f*cking hamsters on the wheel, not getting anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))

Why not try other dumpers ? Or maybe the game uses the RSA stuff that's in the DS...


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(zalman @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(throwingks @ Feb 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The DS-X is only using a small portion of its hardware that is already onboard. Through firmware updates, more of the FPGA can be utilized, offering improvements and enhancements. The DS-X has as much hardware power as the DS itself. It isn't utilized... yet.
> ...


yar. just don't make em white screen my G6 :\


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 11, 2007)

-Delete-


----------



## throwingks (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(GexX2 @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> lawl. Marketing hype ftw. As much hardware power as the DS? They only wish. If it had that much power, why release it as a flashcart? Why do you need as much power as a DS to make a copy of a game run on a real DS? The firmware updates may offer enhancements, but it has nothing to do with utilizing its "hardware power." Any flashcart can do updates for compatibility and bugs.Quote taken directly from http://news.ds-x.com/ Dec. 08 2006
> QUOTEYes ! by simply plugging your DS-Xtreme into your PC and performing a complete update we could re-program your device into something completely different . With a click of a button its even possible to completely implement one of the most popular and state of the art cpu architectures out there today. (and run it at 10 times the speed your ds is running at ;-) )


No-one has made a claim against it and it has been posted over 2 months. With as many haters as there are out there, it is weird no-one has disproved the statement yet.

It has been explained why it can be done, just go read the link. Particularly the FPGA part.


----------



## opcode32 (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> What most people don't know is that legacy got so big because they threaten suppliers of other groups such as Trashman. They threaten them by announcing there name publicly. That is why Lagacy has al the suppliers... and.. legacy are Germans...



bullshit. but i actually remember the names/ips of certain lgc members being posted here and in gbatemp a couple of times before. also the theory about them being .de is quite hillarious aswell.


----------



## tjas (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(opcode32 @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(tjas @ Feb 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > What most people don't know is that legacy got so big because they threaten suppliers of other groups such as Trashman. They threaten them by announcing there name publicly. That is why Lagacy has al the suppliers... and.. legacy are Germans...
> ...



It is true I've heard it from several trusted people on the IRC channels


----------



## Modrak (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(GexX2 @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(zalman @ Feb 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(throwingks @ Feb 11 2007 said:
> ...


Then go read this...


----------



## damnet (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Feb 10 2007 said:


> With it being made easier to pirate the games with the slot 1s being introducted this was bound to happen.Â Having to patch games so they'll work on the supercard or M3 was a little complicated.Â Now with the R4 its just drag and drop.Â No need to worry about flashme, passme, wiifi me etc....
> 
> I've never known a cartridge that couldn't be dumped.Â They'll probably solve the problem and have it dumped in no time.




Exactly, at first it was rater difficult to get your ds up and running ds roms with a slot-2 card, wasn't for everyone, so it was kinda controlled, but now any retard can get a slot-1, drag and drop rom files and that's it...


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(opcode32 @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> bullshit. but i actually remember the names/ips of certain lgc members being posted here and in gbatemp a couple of times before. also the theory about them being .de is quite hillarious aswell.



one word: evlchiken

maybe not all lgc supported it prehaps but he was threatened with his real info to supply


----------



## opcode32 (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(iNFiNiTY @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(opcode32 @ Feb 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > bullshit. but i actually remember the names/ips of certain lgc members being posted here and in gbatemp a couple of times before. also the theory about them being .de is quite hillarious aswell.
> ...



how would they actually know his personal info in the first place? also this seems quite ridiculous to me seeing that this is the internet we're talking about. he could just disappear and get a new nick, or even tell them he'd supply and then just spread under a different tag without them ever knowing. 

but truth is, i actually have never heard about this whole story so it might be even true - or atleast to some extend. if it is, i have to say, it's prolly one of the most stupid things i've ever heard of tho.


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 11, 2007)

That's what happens when people buy too many different models. You get an overloaded market with the companies having to waste resources because they must reinvent the same basic functions, which would be better off used to improve compatibilty and features.

Unlike DS support that is now all but flawless on many flashcarts, no flashcart or emulator built to use on traditional handhelds has satisfactory performance in a wide range of GBA games. E.g. Pokemon FireRed/LeafGreen/Emerald don't save on the slot-2 Supercard line, Final Fantasy VI Advance crashes upon entering battle on the overall excellent GBA emulator for PSP. One would need a laptop or those new Ultra-Mobile PCs to run GBA fully.

The one minor thing about intros is that due to the changed memory locations, IPS patchs, level editors, and such aren't as effective on ROMs with them.


----------



## GexX2 (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Modrak @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> Then go read this...


Thats nice and all, but if they aren't doing anything with it, whats the point? Its just sitting there being wasted in a flashcart. There isn't anything at all that needs that much power that has to do with flashcarts. The R4/M3 do the same thing DS-X does for alot cheaper. Until the DS-X team decides to do something with the "unused" hardware, it has nothing that justifies its price-tag. Unless you're into led's. I hereby retract all statements against the DS-X and its uber hardware prowess and declare this little spat over.. All I'm saying is it might have the guts, but its got to have the brains to go with it, and until the brains have a use for the guts, I don't think  the DS-X offers much more than alternate(and lots cheaper) solutions.


----------



## TPi (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(tjas @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> What most people don't know is that legacy got so big because they threaten suppliers of other groups such as Trashman. They threaten them by announcing there name publicly. That is why Lagacy has al the suppliers... and.. legacy are Germans...



what lol


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(opcode32 @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> how would they actually know his personal info in the first place? also this seems quite ridiculous to me seeing that this is the internet we're talking about. he could just disappear and get a new nick, or even tell them he'd supply and then just spread under a different tag without them ever knowing.
> 
> but truth is, i actually have never heard about this whole story so it might be even true - or atleast to some extend. if it is, i have to say, it's prolly one of the most stupid things i've ever heard of tho.



His personal info was quite easy to find with google, i found it and a certain lgc/sm member must have done as well. Evlchiken himself has said he was msged with this info asking him to provide games


----------



## Swordmyth (Feb 11, 2007)

Well basically we are all fucked and no more new games for us.


----------



## czw (Feb 11, 2007)

I just see here.
http://blog.goo.ne.jp/panyawo/e/d49948ef2b...fd6c2576fdd6d4a

they say that WRG dumper can't dump the new one, but NEO can dump it.
(The dumper come from NEO3,Neo flash http://www.neoflash.com/ )


----------



## Timo710 (Feb 11, 2007)

I Don't care how they dump it, as long as they dump it.

*Runs away and screams like a girl*


----------



## grubbymitts (Feb 11, 2007)

All hail Google Translate.  Especially the bit where Santa comes in and has a laugh:

http://blog.goo.ne.jp/panyawo/e/d49948ef2b...fd6c2576fdd6d4a


If you look at the picture which is open with GBAtemp,
Suction “it does again to pour the last DS card”, you stumble at the place, (don't play games drunk!)
It is not possible it seems to suck out properly.

Or the [ho] it is the [ma],  (are you calling my ma a ho?)

Jet impulse as for the memory chip which is used,
It is used widely in the Wi-Fi corresponding software and the bulk game
The SanDisk corporation (the MatrixSemiconductor corporation) “3D Memory” is not,
The Macronix International corporation which is used from DS first stage
(With DS) normal memory is used.

As for the DS software where the memory of Macronix is adopted
It is old Ver, even with “ROM Dumper v1.1” sucking/absorbing but it is the expectation which can be put out,
The expectation where the memory of Macronix is used similarly
As for “jet impulse” unless choice it can put out well.

This memory, there is no difference of the eye which was seen almost, as the until recently difference
The capacity of first 1Gbit is used “with the memory of Macronix”
With thing it seems.  (also whatsit, whosit and thingamajig too)




The [ho] [ho] ~, in addition funny so it is story  (Santa likes his DS too?)
As for this buying, unless really you try, w  (yes, really try w!)



--------
Postscript: There is no problem and sucking/absorbing could put out.  (hey, my wife doesn't even put out, let alone suck and absorb!)
The header puts out sucking/absorbing harboring with Dumper of part.

If Dumper of NEO type you use, sucking/absorbing it can put out without problem.  (WOOOO!)

Also amount [reitenshi] where capacity increased becomes large,
Not be able to access well.
Such it is probably will be.  (life's a bitch and then you die?)

This time, what kind of measure it did, although it was [wakuteka],…
It is who, such a information the person who is let flow (`?´)


----------



## Relys (Feb 11, 2007)

If NEO works then sombody dump it!


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't worry guys, in the unlikely scenario that we can't dump these new games at all, we will just develop software that allows the DS to do it. We already know how to extract game saves from real cartridges so it shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## Wanque (Feb 11, 2007)

It was just confirmed by Prime Minister Tony Blair that all your current DS flashcarts have suddenly become obsolete.

Please send them to me for safe disposal.


----------



## stinkingbob (Feb 11, 2007)

It amazes me how people are still jealous of the DS-X.  If you think it is too expensive, then buy the R4. You don't have to bitch and complain like pansies over the pricing and about whether it is future-proof or not.  Be happy with what you've got. I am very pleased with my ds-x and I don't regret spending out the money for it at that time.

In terms of this new copyright, I am positive Nintendo is checking this site as well as others like it in the next couple of weeks to see if it has been dumped.  If not, then they will implement it in all future carts. But not to worry, it will be cracked.  Remember when they said that the Blue Ray was uncrackable and recently, someone broke it!


----------



## pasc (Feb 11, 2007)

so that does mean that the Game can get dumped with that NEO Dumper ? If so: ^^


----------



## Swordmyth (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like people are worried.

150 User(s) are reading this topic (125 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
24 Members: Swordmyth, ViRGE, phenixz, BlueStar, James Kudo, pristinemog, twotime, tjp, IxthusTiger, HugeCock, BionicC, SeKuM, bizkitboy, dafatkid27, ml_, Insinion, bigboy85zz, RCXIII, mortys, inovermyheadd, cory1492, wifi1, sworm, vrittis


----------



## pbolmstedt (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Swordmyth @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> Looks like people are worried.
> 
> 150 User(s) are reading this topic (125 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 24 Members: Swordmyth, ViRGE, phenixz, BlueStar, James Kudo, pristinemog, twotime, tjp, IxthusTiger, HugeCock, BionicC, SeKuM, bizkitboy, dafatkid27, ml_, Insinion, bigboy85zz, RCXIII, mortys, inovermyheadd, cory1492, wifi1, sworm, vrittis



"HugeCock" doesn't need to worry. He can always get what he wants anyway.


----------



## pristinemog (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Swordmyth @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> Looks like people are worried.
> 
> 150 User(s) are reading this topic (125 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 24 Members: Swordmyth, ViRGE, phenixz, BlueStar, James Kudo, *pristinemog*, twotime, tjp, IxthusTiger, HugeCock, BionicC, SeKuM, bizkitboy, dafatkid27, ml_, Insinion, bigboy85zz, RCXIII, mortys, inovermyheadd, cory1492, wifi1, sworm, vrittis



Hey look, I'm especially worried! Really, I'm just checking back frequently for any updates/good news.


----------



## DaveHimself (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(pbolmstedt @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> "HugeCock" doesn't need to worry. He can always get what he wants anyway.



Haha I just had to break my silence because this actually made me laugh.


----------



## cory1492 (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Swordmyth @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> Looks like people are worried.


After reading the gripe fest of who are "real groups" on a digg'd topic... all I can say is people are more likely interested wrather than worried. Alot of those guests are probably coming from off site (hard to say if many of them even knew about GBATemp before any digg).


----------



## Disco (Feb 11, 2007)

It'l be dumped by the friday....


----------



## Qpido (Feb 11, 2007)

Even if we can't play new games, I bet most you haven't played the other 800+ releases.
So you'll never have to be bored!

Q~


----------



## Modrak (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(cory1492 @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Swordmyth @ Feb 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like people are worried.
> > all I can say is people are more likely interested wrather than worried. Alot of those guests are probably coming from off site (hard to say if many of them even knew about GBATemp before any digg).



Well, I did ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have GBATemp in my RSS for long time...but I never actually clicked down though to the forum, which I can say is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, is there a reason for homebrew devs not getting along with the scene ? They don't like pirating games ? duh ?


----------



## Swordmyth (Feb 11, 2007)

Hopefully everything will work out =/


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Feb 11, 2007)

This thread brings a new meaning to "take a dump"


----------



## pbolmstedt (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Qpido @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> Even if we can't play new games, I bet most you haven't played the other 800+ releases.
> So you'll never have to be bored!


And when you get tired of those 800+ releases, there's 800+ other handheld systems to try out, each with 800+ releases!


----------



## tjas (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE(pbolmstedt @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Qpido @ Feb 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Even if we can't play new games, I bet most you haven't played the other 800+ releases.
> > So you'll never have to be bored!And when you get tired of those 800+ releases, there's 800+ other handheld systems to try out, each with 800+ releases!



And when you get tired of those 800+ releases and the 800+ releases of other handheld systems you can always buy a new game


----------



## Volsfan91 (Feb 11, 2007)

Best of luck finding a solution.

I just don't think that it will render current hardware unusable. ROM's can always be patched, carts can have firmware updates done.


----------



## throwingks (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> This thread brings a new meaning to "take a dump"


That's what I mostly use my DS for!


----------



## R0YB0T (Feb 12, 2007)

Out of those 800+ games, I can only think of a handful worth playing.

There is so much crap released for the DS.


----------



## SUGARSPLIFF (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(R0YB0T @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> Out of those 800+ games, I can only think of a handful worth playing.
> 
> There is so much crap released for the DS.



agreed.


----------



## DrKupo (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(R0YB0T @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> Out of those 800+ games, I can only think of a handful worth playing.
> 
> There is so much crap released for the DS.



I can think of 3. Phoenix Wright, Phoneix Wright 2, and Hotel Dusk.


----------



## Relys (Feb 12, 2007)

You must realy like brats or king kong.. There's tons of shit for the ds!


----------



## bobrules (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(R0YB0T @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> Out of those 800+ games, I can only think of a handful worth playing.
> 
> There is so much crap released for the DS.




yeah, but new games will have wifi, and they will keep making titles that you wouldn't want to miss.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Feb 12, 2007)

Every game system has crap, if crap didn't exist then there would be no way to know if something was good. The reason bad things exist is to justify good things. Idiots.


----------



## mcbey (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> Every game system has crap, if crap didn't exist then there would be no way to know if something was good. The reason bad things exist is to justify good things. Idiots.


Now your talkin about necessary evils, meaning good can't exist without the bad.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Feb 12, 2007)

Well if there was no bad how would you know if something was good?


----------



## mcbey (Feb 12, 2007)

well I was agreeing with you. I was just pointing out what you were saying in technical terms


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, nevermind then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sorry bout that.


----------



## skaman (Feb 12, 2007)

If it can load to your DS, then you can dump it.

Since the problem cart uses a different chip, it probably uses a different command protocol to trigger a dump.

It'll all be worked out.  In a worse case scenario, someone will desolder the chip from the cart and read it out in a chip reader.

Late!


----------



## mcbey (Feb 12, 2007)

^agreed

People need to stop worrying and running around like their heads are cut off, and just be patient till they get a workaround.


----------



## R0YB0T (Feb 12, 2007)

I think their is a greater proportion of bad games for the DS than other consoles that are out now.
This is probably because it is more kid friendly, so you get a hell of a lot more lame games released for it.

I love the DS, I am just pointing out how many mediocre to awful games get released for it.
Just look through a list of DS games, you have to wade through a lot of garbage to find something decent.


----------



## KINGOFNOOBS (Feb 12, 2007)

Who cares if there are awful games, is anyone forcing you to play them? Jeezus.


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(grubbymitts @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> All hail Google Translate.Â Especially the bit where Santa comes in and has a laugh:
> 
> http://blog.goo.ne.jp/panyawo/e/d49948ef2b...fd6c2576fdd6d4a
> 
> ...















 Oh man this post made me laugh so hard.

For the record, I'm not worried, I've pirated my share of games.  If some game really interests me (and it isn't dumped), I'll buy it.  Something like Zelda.

As for other games - I'm a college student, I can't be throwing money around


----------



## Houou (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(KINGOFNOOBS @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> Who cares if there are awful games, is anyone forcing you to play them? Jeezus.



Everyone cares. About 40-50% if not more of all the DS titles are film/anime/tv series tie-ins that are utter crap. Another good 30% or so are Japanese-only games. And then you have gimmicky touch screen games, 'mainstream' games (Brain Training and other 'quality' titles) and thus most "great games" are overrated as hell.

Sure the DS has a lot of good games and I love it, but I can count the really good games on one or two hands. So much potential, yet so much crap.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(czw @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> I just see here.
> http://blog.goo.ne.jp/panyawo/e/d49948ef2b...fd6c2576fdd6d4a
> 
> they say that WRG dumper can't dump the new one, but NEO can dump it.
> (The dumper come from NEO3,Neo flash http://www.neoflash.com/ )








omg they have a picture of the game on the r4ds im i looking at that pic correctly ?


----------



## pasc (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(czw @ Feb 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I just see here.
> ...


YAY !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  (Could be a M3 Simply aswell  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ) Hope We can try this game soon !


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 12, 2007)

theres no picture of the gameplay. you can use that programme to change the image in the menu foir any game. so it might be fake.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2007)

so WRG does not have a dumping machine that can dump this BUT there is a machine that can ? neodumping machine ?


----------



## Rayder (Feb 12, 2007)

Apparently NEO needs to get out of the Matrix long enough to dump this game for us.


----------



## speechless (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(TPi @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> *snipped rambling nonsense...*


you shouldn't speak of such, perhaps _I_ should give a who is who of the scene
and maybe nintendo can come see who these wonderful people are and what they
have done. you are a fool to speak such nonsense. you are no one anymore, go
back into the woodwork where you belong... hahaha

edit: see if im joking...test me.. shall i tell the tale of usenet and where you came
from?  can we delve into your guessing at what these release groups you no longer
can touch since u were ejected from *snipped rambling nonsense...*?  i can.. i've got alot to share if you want..
you need to cloak yourself in your vader jacket, and just fade into a memory...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 12, 2007)

sp33chy weed gimm33


----------



## grubbymitts (Feb 12, 2007)

Calm down ladies it's only piracy!


----------



## TPi (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(speechless @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TPi @ Feb 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > *snipped rambling nonsense...*you shouldn't speak of such, perhaps _I_ should give a who is who of the scene
> ...



and i thought you were the one who wanted me to come back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




why oh why speechy d


----------



## speechless (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(TPi @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> and i thought you were the one who wanted me to come back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ask yourself, why?  then remember who brought you into all this
.. and again ask yourself why? only then will you will find the answer,
because only you know the answer.


----------



## pristinemog (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(speechless @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TPi @ Feb 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > and i thought you were the one who wanted me to come back
> ...



You seem happy. I like this a lot.


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 12, 2007)

This thread has turned into a *GBAtemp Epic Saga of Betrayal, Lust, and Cheesecake.*


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 13, 2007)

im going to get this topic back on track with a noobish statement !  



.......... is the game dumped yet


----------



## skullstatue (Feb 13, 2007)

This game seems kind of on the third party side, I highly doubt Nintendo will ever use it. 

P.S.
Everything is going to be ok, don't cry, I'm here............................................................................
...........baby.


----------



## bullet007 (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Feb 12 2007, 11:55 PM)]This thread has turned into a *GBAtemp Epic Saga of Betrayal, Lust, and Cheesecake.*



HELLZ YEAH!


----------



## fischju_original (Feb 13, 2007)

i havent read any of this crap

i dont think its protection at all. its just a coicidence the new chips arent compatible with the current dumping tools


----------



## phoood (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE(fischju @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> i havent read any of this crap
> 
> i dont think its protection at all. its just a coicidence the new chips arent compatible with the current dumping tools


Same.  I've posted once, but I think it got buried by the post raising whores.  It seems I can't follow the thread do to the lack of any real discussion.  Or am I just blind? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd actually be great if we kept the inside jokes inside the Other Discussions forums.


----------



## Covarr (Feb 13, 2007)

Basically, phoood, here's how it went down.

*Some people:* I can't play my r0mz anymore my $35 for an R4 was a waste!!!!!
*Some other people:* What about the older games that still work? $35 for $350+ worth of games is a good deal! Price saving rules!!!!
*A few assholes:* Haha, you wasted money, fuck you! I buy games legit and you're going to hell, you deserve it because you're not as rich as me!
*More other people:* Don't worry, this is only for this rom, it will work eventually, and new roms won't have the new chip.
*A few idiots:* I'm quoting entire posts just to lol!
*Covarr:* Here's a handy summation!

Of course, every once in a while somebody said something original, that hadn't already been said. You all know who you are, and you all get gold stars.


----------



## rest0re (Feb 13, 2007)

some japanese dude is faster than TRASHMAN (- tRASHMAN! - wE gOT pUBES! -)


----------



## antwill (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Warm Woolly Sheep @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> It's a conspiracy, man, and you're all PAWNS!Â Who do you think stands to profit from this?Â Think about it:Â The flashcard makers.Â You are all sheep, buying your little flashcards without question, but where does all that money go?Â Everyone gets their cut, but this time someone new got a cut... someone we didn't expect, the game publisher.Â  THE game publisher, the big, evil N.Â
> 
> If they change the protection, we all have to buy new flashcards.Â The flashcard makers, with their G6 Lite 2's, DS-X2,Â and so on, are going to make a fortune, and Nintendo is going to get a cut for helping them out with this new SO CALLED "PROTECTION" AKA "MONEY MAKER"Â AND YOU ARE ALL SHEEP BUYING IT UPÂ GO BUY IT UP CONSUMER SHEEP
> 
> ...


I dont get what your saying. Are you saying that the flashcart developers are paying Nintendo with the money they are making? Because thats just stupid, its saying that Nintendo condone piracy which we all know they dont, otherwise there would be no protection on the Wii, or Gamecube discs. So even if Nintendo did get money from the flashcart developers they could have easily made the protection chip implemented ages ago when the DS games were first being pirated. I highly doubt that Nintendo are getting paid as not only does it make no sense but they would have an address or name of the developers and can then sue and make more money.


----------



## speechless (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE(rest0re @ Feb 13 2007 said:


> some japanese dude is faster than TRASHMAN (- tRASHMAN! - wE gOT pUBES! -)


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 13, 2007)

we cannot take ppl from finland seriously...... they make wooden shoes ! i mean come on !

sp33chy weed gimm33


----------



## Wuschmaster (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Feb 13 2007 said:


> we cannot take ppl from finland seriously...... they make wooden shoes ! i mean come on !
> 
> sp33chy weed gimm33


Don't wooden shoes come from Holland?


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 13, 2007)

i tought they came from thailand and china .


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 13, 2007)

thats what holland wants  you to think ...............


----------



## thegame07 (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## VVoltz (Feb 13, 2007)

I want to rampage too!, hell, I'll insult the first innocent that posts after me!

On Topic: On the PSP scene, this is the story of every firmware, and somehow comes Dark_AleX (a PSP loving gifted dude from Spain) that cracks the protection and all the lust is free again. Don't worry I'll be cracked.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE(VVoltz @ Feb 13 2007 said:


> I want to rampage too!, hell, I'll insult the first innocent that posts after me!


----------

